# Heat press stainless steel cup?



## Allygator (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a heat press that can do mugs and was wondering if there is any product that would heat press onto stainless steel coffee cups? I am aware I may sound like a complet idiot but I am new at this and thought it was at least worth asking.


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

Most of the companies that sell sublimation blanks sell stainless steel travel mugs. I am not aware of any companies that sell stainless steel mugs like the ceramic 11 oz mugs. You need to have either a mug press or mug wraps the you use in an oven.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not aware of any product to do what you want.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you're not using sublimation, you need a laser printer with laser printer transfers or screen print them. Check Conde to see if they have what you want. Also, Coastal Business Supplies


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

We use walmart travel mugs and hard surface laser transfer. Sublimate only if it needs white.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

